# Questions to ask trainers?



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I flipped through the pages and couldn't really find anything...

If you were interviewing a trainer, what kind of questions would you ask them? Their methodologies? Are they into positive training? on and on. 

Thanks!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd ask what accomplishments they've had firstly. Training goldens is all good and plenty, but if you've had success in schutzhund, show, agility, obedience, tracking, etc with a mess of different breeds, that shows your ability to adapt your mentality and methods to different venues and different types of learning and behaving. I'd also like to know what methods they use along with training tools. If they're adamant against using physical corrections and corrective tools like the prong then I would question their abilities. Sure, it's great to train positive but some dogs NEED corrections to understand that you are serious. No amount of cookies and praise will work 100% of the time with these types of dogs. They might not even turn their head to acknowledge you until you give a strong prong correction. I like a trainer who will train motivationally and positively while teaching the methods, then adding in corrections during proofing phases and as needed. When correcting a dog, they need to know the proper way of doing it- don't go 0-60 in two attempts! They need to use the least amount of correction to get the dog to stop the incorrect behavior. For some dogs in some situations, it's a stern and low vocal reprimand. For other dogs in other situations, it's a heck of a leash jerk. Going back to tools, I like a trainer who knows enough about all the available tools to implement them when needed. Some dogs need only a buckle collar, others would do better with a head collar, others a martingale, others a prong, others an e-collar. The dogs and situations vary. Finally, they have to be open to allowing motivators in class that work for the dog, be it hot dogs, dog treats, cheese, or toys. They should also be able to teach HOW to reward.

I also like to find out what they know about true behavior and psychology. It's not just about showing a dog how to sit, attaching a command, and then giving a cookie. The "meat and potatoes" of training is very important to help an owner understand why their dog does what it does.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Here is an article that I wrote for our daily newpaper on choosing a dog trainer:

It seems that there are new dog trainers and facilities popping up everywhere. Since there are no state or federal licensing requirements for dog trainers, how do you know which trainer/facility would be best suited to work with you and your dog and which “trainers” are just out to get your money? Where would you begin? Here are a few suggestions to help you make the best possible decision.

•	Do your homework! Talk to vets, friends, co-workers, pet store employees, people at dog parks or anyone else that you can think of who have dogs that have been trained or currently enrolled in a training program. Remember that word of mouth is the BEST advertisement for a good training establishment. 
•	Compile a list of trainers that you are interested in contacting. The first trainer you find may not necessarily be the best choice for you and your dog.
•	Ask questions about the trainer and the training! A trainer too busy to answer questions may be too busy to solve problems or spend the individual time needed to help you with your dog. Some important questions to ask are where did the trainer get his/her experience? How long has he/she been training? Has the trainer received any professional education or received any certifications in the field of dog training? How does the trainer continue his/her training education? What type of training does the trainer do? What are training class schedules? Are there any training guarantees? What will your dog learn? What special equipment, if any, will your dog need? How long is the training program? (Just to list a few)
•	Observe the trainer! (If a trainer won’t allow you observe them, find another trainer!) Watch how the trainer interacts with dogs and people BEFORE enrolling. How does the trainer handle the dogs he/she works with? How does the trainer interact with his/her own dogs and how does the dog(s) respond to him/her? Are they happy dogs, fearful dogs, shy dogs, well kept and well trained dogs? Does the trainer TRULY enjoy dogs? How does YOUR dog respond to the trainer? How do YOU respond to the trainer? Are you comfortable around him/her or does he/she make you feel uneasy? Does the trainer communicate clearly with you and seem knowledgeable?
•	Observe training classes BEFORE enrolling! (If a trainer won’t allow you to observe a class, find another trainer!) Are lessons conducted in an orderly fashion or is there mass chaos? Do handlers seem to be enjoying themselves? Are there handlers having problems with their dogs with no help in sight? Are classes overly crowded? Are there other training staff members on hand to assist with large classes? Are the trainers prepared for classes? Are classes interesting and informative? What is the condition of the training facility and training equipment? Does the facility have any safety procedures in place? 
•	Remember PRICE is NOT everything. General rule of thumb “You get what you pay for!” Good instructors are not cheap. Make sure the trainer you choose is more interested in quality than quantity.
•	Listen to your gut reaction! Do not deal with trainers or training facilities that make you uncomfortable.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

What is the approximate cost of a 6 week private basic obedience class?


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Average is about $40 an hour


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Cost is really different depending on where you train. I prefer the group classes, not just cause they are more affordable, but also cause of the built in socialization opportunities (and distractions!). In my area it's around $120 per session. And the sessions tend to either be 6 or 8 weeks.


----------

